# Teen top model Jad Boushka



## dawner (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## jackieclayton (Jun 1, 2010)

man, i'm loving the 2nd one!  i had to stare at him for a few seconds because he seriously just locked me in... his eyes are so piercing!  its so moody, reminds me of a movie still from Twilight or something... great job, all these rock... but #2 is my favorite!!!


----------



## lewan (Jun 1, 2010)

nice group
maybe to take care of white balance.
2# 5# 6# are the best from my view

thanks


----------



## Bram (Sep 10, 2010)

Good set, #4 however looks uncomfortable, just my opinion.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 10, 2010)

Top model in what category, just curious?

Great captures, but he's making the same face in each one... I think he might eat that phone.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 10, 2010)

The 3rd one is a good one, but needs a crop at the bottom, imho.


----------



## mrsmacdeezy (Sep 11, 2010)

The 2nd and the last are my favs! He has a very piercing gaze.


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 11, 2010)

TROLL..................  and dont google him unless you want to see his doodle.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 11, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> TROLL..................  and dont google him unless you want to see his doodle.



Lol  i bet it ** is ** a troll, however, i googled and seen *no* " doodle"  Haha


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 11, 2010)

I googled and :er: saw his doodle. Ok well too be fair I dont think its him lol showing his doodle.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 11, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I googled and :er: saw his doodle. Ok well too be fair I dont think its him lol showing his doodle.


lol....wtf?

I just googled his name. and tada! doodle-less!  

Im sure his 'Google Ratings' are soaring after this thread.


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 11, 2010)

I googled it and the third or second link down and there was a doodle!!!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

k ill take your word for it!!


----------



## dawner (Sep 21, 2010)

Its not his doodle  I guess its  an advertising for another site


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

What i didn´t like is that he´s got only one face
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## The Empress (Oct 24, 2010)

RMThompson said:


> Top model in what category, just curious?
> 
> Great captures, but he's making the same face in each one... I think he might eat that phone.



^this. Some different expressions would be nice. As far as the technical part of the photos i think they look very nice.


----------

